# Which is the best 4x4 for towing a 510 trailer?



## Bluecat (28 May 2012)

Our truck has died yet again (nissan navava)and fed up of it going wrong!
So we are on the hunt for another reliable 4x4. The ones ive looked at so far are the pajero/shogun and the range rover. fuel costs arent an issue as it wont be going far and just used for towing really.

Can anyone recommend a good 4x4 probably aged between 1998 and 2002 as we cant really afford newer than that at the moment that is fairly easy to drive and can pull a larger trailer with up to 2 horses in.


----------



## hectorandbella (28 May 2012)

Nissan X trail!!! they are fantastic!


----------



## fallenangel123 (28 May 2012)

I have the Mitsubishi delica which is the people carrier version of the Pajero, it tows our 510 like its not there.


----------



## Cluny (28 May 2012)

Love my Jeep Grand Cherokee, it tows up to 3 tonnes, and gives our horses such a smooth ride and are not silly expensive to buy.


----------



## ROG (28 May 2012)

Are you towing one horse or more?

I ask as it could make a difference to what towing capacity is needed

THE IFOR HB510 has an unladen weight of 1000 so with two horses weighing 500 each that would need a decent towing capacity

The Nissan Xtrail has a towing capacity of 2000 so that would be well too close for comfort !!

Needless to say that towing a HB510 would most likely need a B+E licence.


----------



## Suechoccy (28 May 2012)

A 1998/1999/2000 (last year it was made was 2000 or 2001) Daihatsu Fourtrak 2.8 has a towing capacity of 3500kg.


----------



## Clannad48 (28 May 2012)

Jeep Cherokee 2.8CRD  towing capacity of 3.5 tonnes, I love mine.


----------



## Bluecat (28 May 2012)

thanks everyone.i hadnt thought of a fourtrack!will look about at them.Any other suggestions?im not not sure a nissan x trail would be any good as would sometimes be pulling a 16.2hh and a 15.3hh.arent grand cherokkes huge?


----------



## Clannad48 (28 May 2012)

Bluecat said:



			thanks everyone.i hadnt thought of a fourtrack!will look about at them.Any other suggestions?im not not sure a nissan x trail would be any good as would sometimes be pulling a 16.2hh and a 15.3hh.arent grand cherokkes huge?
		
Click to expand...

We cross posted, I have the Jeep Cherokee (54 plate) smaller than the Grand Cherokee and a nice 2.8 engine - when I went looking a lot of them already had towbars fitted

I tow a Ifor Williamd 510 with a 17.1 dwb mare and sometimes a 16.1 dwb mare in it as well - not a problem


----------



## dixie (28 May 2012)

Ditto re Grand Cherokee - love mine (2001 auto diesel)

Also, I've had 3 Nissan Terrano's (long and short wheeled based) and they were all great - towed 510 and 2 horses easily.

Briefly had a Fourtrack and hated it but I think this maybe a marmite car as some people love them.


----------



## irishdraft (28 May 2012)

I have a short wheel base landrover defender 1998 which tows my 510 with 17.3hh HW ID and 16hh MW ID on board, admittedly up steep hills i am in first gear but it gets there. With one on board no problems at all.


----------



## rdc1000 (28 May 2012)

The age range you're looking at would give youa a TD5 powered Land Rover Discovery, though it'll be more expensive than others being discussed on here.  However, it is an incredible car for towing, with so much Torque you won't know what to do with it.  For towing, Torque is more important that sheer engine capacity.

The weight of a Discovery is also an advantage as towing two horses means you need something sturdy upfront to control the vehicle train (car+trailer) when two horses are moving around behind you.  One or two other cars mentioned above do not have so much weight behind them which can make them less stable, especially when towing at speed and on motorways.

As highlighted by Rob, you will need your B+E test, unless you were lucky enough (and old enough) to pass your test before 1st January 1997.  Alternatively if you have someone sat beside you who passed their test before this date or who has held their B+E for more than 3 years then you can tow on L-Plates, including on motorways.  Other than that there will be NO way out of doing your towing test as the trailer's MAM and that of the car combined will always exceed 3500kg.


----------



## hoggedmane (28 May 2012)

I have a Landrover Discovery TD3 which tows a dream with two large horses in my 510. I had an old style Discovery before and that also towed really well - I would still have it if some silly man hadn't driven into it (and then said he didn't see it!). If you could find a good one of those I would definitely recommend it. The TD3 has had more mechanical issues than the old one!


----------



## rdc1000 (28 May 2012)

hoggedmane said:



			I have a Landrover Discovery TD3 which tows a dream with two large horses in my 510. I had an old style Discovery before and that also towed really well - I would still have it if some silly man hadn't driven into it (and then said he didn't see it!). If you could find a good one of those I would definitely recommend it. The TD3 has had more mechanical issues than the old one!
		
Click to expand...

I think you mean TD5, there never was a TD3 ;-)  The '5' stands for the number of cylinders.  I had a couple of technical issues with mine, but will still recommend it, especially over the 300TDi engined version which ran from January 1994 til 1998.


----------



## Bluecat (28 May 2012)

i tried a 1998 discovery and for some reason found it really hard to drive. My husband will be doing the towing so no problem with age.i will just be using it for talking my little one to playgroup so dont want it to be so huge its a nightmare to park lol!


----------



## rdc1000 (28 May 2012)

They were quite utilitarian I admit, hence why perhaps the drive isn't as good as others....but that probably tells you something about its abilities, and their's.  

On the parking front, you just have to learn to go to the opposite end of the car park to everyone else, it means you're always further from the entrance to a shop, but at least you can park it and it won't get dinted.


----------



## MissChaos (28 May 2012)

dixie said:



			Also, I've had 3 Nissan Terrano's (long and short wheeled based) and they were all great - towed 510 and 2 horses easily.
		
Click to expand...

I think the info was missing from Parker's on the SWB last time I went looking - any idea on their kerb weight and towing capacity? I got the impression it was only the LWB that could officially manage two horses in an Ifor. My mum towed fine with an SWB years ago but that was, as I say, a while back...


----------



## ROG (28 May 2012)

MissChaos said:



			I think the info was missing from Parker's on the SWB last time I went looking - any idea on their kerb weight and towing capacity? I got the impression it was only the LWB that could officially manage two horses in an Ifor. My mum towed fine with an SWB years ago but that was, as I say, a while back...
		
Click to expand...

NISSAN WEIGHTS - scroll down and change selection to TERRANO
That any help?


----------



## brucethegypsycob (28 May 2012)

absolutely love my old landrover discovery. so easy to tow with.


----------



## hoggedmane (28 May 2012)

rdc1000 said:



			I think you mean TD5, there never was a TD3 ;-)  The '5' stands for the number of cylinders.  I had a couple of technical issues with mine, but will still recommend it, especially over the 300TDi engined version which ran from January 1994 til 1998.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was TD5 and was going to check  on the registration document before posting ( it says Discovery 3 TDV6) but googled it and TD3 came up! confusing!  http://sparkscars.com/range-rover/land-rover-discovery-for-sale.html


----------



## TallulahBright (28 May 2012)

I've got a 98 reg long wheel base four track. Drives like a tractor and I love it! I tow a 510 and a 16.1 horse no probs


----------



## Dovorian (28 May 2012)

Landriver Discoivery - have them for the last 12 years and travelled very widely with a 510 and one or two horses.

By the way if anyone wants a 510 I am selling mine as I now only hack!


----------



## Bluecat (28 May 2012)

ok are there any other 4x4s not mentioned?do honda do one?


----------



## DragonSlayer (28 May 2012)

Mitzubushi L200 twin-cab pick-up (2002 version)

Done road trips down south towing the IW 510 without missing a beat....

Just done a Lincs to Cornwall trip this weekend (780 miles there and back!) and went fabulous....

Passed the last MOT with flying colours and not even an advisory....

OH is a mechanic and keeps all our vehicles well-serviced etc and has just greased all the important bits underneath etc, and this I believe is the key to us having reliable vehicles. Good maintenance is vital!

Also had a Discovery TD5 which was also ace, but 2 4 x 4's was a tad excessive and the pick-up was the more practical of the two, I can chuck allsorts into the back and not worry about muckiness!


----------



## Bluecat (28 May 2012)

we had thought about the l200 but have been abit ut off pickups with the navara but would be useful for hubbys job


----------



## jodie3 (28 May 2012)

Another  vote for a lwb Nissan terrano. (diesel)

Love mine for towing, tows both horse trailers and farm livestock trailer effortlessly.  
Found the swb petrol terrano pretty gutless though.


----------



## coss (28 May 2012)

Bluecat said:



			ok are there any other 4x4s not mentioned?do honda do one?
		
Click to expand...

Not in this country - there is the honda ridgeline which is a pickup but as i say - not in this country


----------



## Bay2 (28 May 2012)

I have a vw Touareg...it tows brilliantly. Eats diesel but then they all do.


----------



## Tiggy1 (28 May 2012)

Toyota Landcruiser


----------



## Suzie G (28 May 2012)

We've got a VW double cab pickup Amarok which pulls it brill.


----------



## MissChaos (28 May 2012)

Thanks, ROG. It is helpful; surprised at some of the figures for the bigger ones, tho.


----------



## DragonSlayer (29 May 2012)

Bluecat said:



			we had thought about the l200 but have been abit ut off pickups with the navara but would be useful for hubbys job
		
Click to expand...

It's also perfect for chucking the dogs in the back when they decide to hurtle through the mud and water in winter....! Also having decent passenger seats helps too, I did insist on the 4-door version.


----------



## Bluecat (29 May 2012)

im having a look at most suggested.Some of them look huge!!is there anything slightly smaller?


----------



## tikino (4 July 2012)

i have a ssangyong rexton 2.9 desil and hit has a towing capacity of 3500kg and i tow to big horses with my 510 and tows like a dream


----------



## helen33 (17 July 2012)

I'm toying with the idea of selling my P Reg short wheel base Fourtrak, since I only used to tow my 510 in case of emergency....(I bought it with the 510). The short wheel base is great for corners - I have a hairpin bend on the track down to my farm... 
But towing with my car (CRV) will mean I can only transport one horse at a time... decisions....


----------



## Lucyad (17 July 2012)

I use my 1998 P38 DSE Range Rover to tow my Ifor 510. It is great for slow towing but really gutless as a car to drive day to day.  I only do about 4 miles though, so put up with it!


----------



## angie1 (17 July 2012)

I tow my 510 with an old (automatic) Pajero. Love it & it gives the horses a really good journey. Have done thousands of miles in it & can't imagine what I'll do when it finally gives up.


----------

